# Seafile RAM usage in a VPS



## thekreek (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm planning to use Seafile (PRO version for 3 users) in a small VPS but with decent storage (128MB RAM, 40GB storage).

Does anybody have any experience running Seafile in such a low memory enviroment.

Most probably I will be running besides the seafile server the following services: openvpn, icecast, mumble, nginx (for static files mostly and same basic php pages).

Any comments on the plan?


----------



## drmike (Oct 9, 2015)

128MB of RAM seems slim with that stuff all there going.  It's admirable to minimal spec things.

I'll let you know Seafile consumption (the open source version tomorrow).  Have it up and partial on some lowly hardware with a boatload of files...


----------



## drmike (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, no need.. The professional version requirements are:

Minimum System Requirement
A Linux server with 2GB RAM
Taken from: http://manual.seafile.com/deploy_pro/download_and_setup_seafile_professional_server.html

Thank Java for that


----------



## thekreek (Oct 9, 2015)

Not so good news if the memory usage is 2GB of RAM for just 3 users.

Any recommendation on another alternative to Seafile but with a low memory usage?

@drmike the community edition how much memory its using on your server and how many users do you have?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 9, 2015)

thekreek said:


> Not so good news if the memory usage is 2GB of RAM for just 3 users.
> 
> Any recommendation on another alternative to Seafile but with a low memory usage?
> 
> ...



Your average RAM usage (including openvpn, icecast, mumble, nginx, etc), for 3 users should be well below 1GB

Your biggest worry if you're installing Seafile (or OwnCloud and similar programs) on a VPS and have any large files will be getting suspended for in/out abuse if you don't take precautions like limiting your upload/download speeds (see this thread, HostHatch user suspended https://forum.seafile-server.org/t/high-i-o-by-seafile-server-causes-vps-to-be-suspended/2891  ).


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 9, 2015)

Did anyone else first read "Selfie RAM usage in a VPS" when they saw the title, or was it just me and my dyslexia?

Sorry I don't have anything positive to contribute, it just made me do a double take.

Cheers!


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 10, 2015)

Why not grab a SC Gen2 from Online.net? 2GB of RAM, 500GB drive, 100GB FTP backup space, dedicated CPU, and more bandwidth than you'll ever need for €5.99/month (with a setup fee though). I picked one up about 2 weeks ago and it's been solid with good speeds to my house here in FL and my friend's houses in other states on the western side of the US, fast enough for backups/restores over FTP for me at least.

http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-scg2


----------



## Mid (Oct 10, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Did anyone else first read "Selfie RAM usage in a VPS" when they saw the title, or was it just me and my dyslexia?
> 
> Sorry I don't have anything positive to contribute, it just made me do a double take.
> 
> Cheers!



You don't need to have dyslexia to "first read" like that way. I too did it your way. Test yourself by doing a small writing test which is to "write from 1 to 200" (in numbers only, not words) on a paper continuously without stopping or mistaking. Most would fail (unless with more practice). So, would you (or want others to) consider to feel like they have some X or Y condition?

First, are you sure you have dyslexia? Met a doc? Even if so, you don't need to exhibit it. 

If people don't have anything positive, usually what they do is "nothing", not "any negatives".

Don't mock dyslexia, here or anywhere else.


----------



## Mid (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't know about Seafile, but I have once installed syncthing (syncthing.net) on a 256MB vps (or 512MB vps, don't remember now). It worked OK, but haven't used it much. I think it took about 100MB ram usage with a simple folder sync (with a few hundred files). I remember it was similar to that of rsync which I tried earlier on a similar situation. (rsync needed more memory with more no of files back then)

First, know your requirements. Syncthing might well be just what you need.

It seems online.net (as suggested by @KuJoe) or hetzner.de ODROID ARM server or scaleway (scaleway.com/pricing/) would satisfy your needs.

You might want to look at OVH's hubiC.com as well (free 25GB plan available)


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 10, 2015)

@Mid Go find something better to do with your time.  If you couldn't find the comedy in it and your brain is too small to accept the possibility that it was a joke, then I am sorry, but obviously it wasn't for you.

Sorry I forgot the /sarcasm tag.  Butthurt much?

Cheers!


----------



## Mid (Oct 10, 2015)

You can go to "The Pub" forum on vpsB (which has got the highest no of posts) and do your things there.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 11, 2015)

@mid I could also suck off a zebra until rainbows shoot out of its butt and light up the night sky, but I won't be doing that either.


----------

